# Bit by dog trying to attack Rocco.



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't believed it happened to me (or I can because I've been fearing it)! I was walking Rocco when a Rottweiler got out of his back yard. I knew as soon as I saw it, it was going to come after Rocco. It did. I panicked and did my best to get between them, the whole time swinging Rocco around with his lease to get him away from the dog. I know I probably should have let him go to fight fair, but my fear of him getting hurt overcame me. The owner came out and finally got him (after some struggle) but I got bit in the process. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Shouldn't you lodge a complaint against the owner or something?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

Get an attorney!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you thought about checking the dog's rabies vaccination status? I'm sure your local animal control would go and do that for you (and possibly impound the dog for 2 weeks for rabies observation).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lawyers are for later! The OP's job was to "protect her dog!' she did that congrads!  Sorry you got hurt! 

Here is a thread that may help in the future: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...f-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash-5.html
Take note of post 48 you had a tool/weapon with you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We do not have to sue every time there is an accident. I am sorry you were bit. That is never fun. If you can, give the owners a chance to apologize and ask how you are doing. Accidents do happen. The owner should have been more careful. She does own a formidable dog, and they don't get many extra chances.

But she was right there -- not like she lets her dog roam the neighborhood, or has the dog left in a yard all day, and it managed to get his unsupervised butt out to go after you. She did manage to come out and get her dog under control. 

If at all possible, an "I'm really sorry," and, "we are signing up for more classes" or "we are going to get that latch fixed today." Should be enough. If you needed medical attention, hopefully, they will offer to cover that. 

I hope that this does not need to go to court, and lawyers will not be the winners, and dog owners the losers.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree that you did the right thing in a VERY stressful situation. Hats off to that.

But I do think tomorrow you should report it, have the dog checked for rabies and through the system impress upon these folks that they do not have their dog under control.

So sorry you got bit!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What! No fillet knife!! 

Just kidding! sounds like you did a great job keeping your pup safe. Hope your injuries are not too bad and you heal quickly, I too would be looking for rabies shot record.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Sorry you went through this. How is your dog, you didn't say if he actually got bitten or not.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

selzer said:


> We do not have to sue every time there is an accident. I am sorry you were bit. That is never fun. If you can, give the owners a chance to apologize and ask how you are doing. Accidents do happen. The owner should have been more careful. She does own a formidable dog, and they don't get many extra chances.
> 
> But she was right there -- not like she lets her dog roam the neighborhood, or has the dog left in a yard all day, and it managed to get his unsupervised butt out to go after you. She did manage to come out and get her dog under control.
> 
> ...



^
This.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

antibiotics, right away. seriously, i got cellulitis from a tooth scratch less than an eighth of an inch long. five days after it happened. spent three days in the hospital on IV antibiotics. should have gotten them immediately after it happened. learned my lesson, big time.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I reported it. Animal control went to the house. I was told to call him tomorrow for an update but on the site, there was no Rottweiler registered to the address. I'm really just concerned about the dog having his shots. I'm not looking to cause anybody harm, nor the dog. Although the guy from animal control said they were going to get fined. Thank goodness Rocco is fine. No puncture wound. That's all I was really worried about. I, on the other hand, have two puncture wounds on my left foot. Went to urgent care, got a tetanus shot and some antibiotics to start tomorrow. Super bummed. Can't really walk on my foot, it hurts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tylon works great for pain Advil and ibuprofen for swelling and inflammation.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Glad to hear your dog is fine and that you have antibiotics for yourself, dog bites can get infected very quickly.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks. But I had pepper spray, only I panicked and didn't have time to use it. The dog came at us pretty quick too. I really want to get one of those sticks. I feel really bad that I panicked. If I had been able to get the pepper spray, I may have been able to stop the other dog. 



Chip18 said:


> Lawyers are for later! The OP's job was to "protect her dog!' she did that congrads!  Sorry you got hurt!
> 
> Here is a thread that may help in the future:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...f-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash-5.html
> Take note of post 48 you had a tool/weapon with you!






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

selzer said:


> We do not have to sue every time there is an accident. I am sorry you were bit. That is never fun. If you can, give the owners a chance to apologize and ask how you are doing. Accidents do happen. The owner should have been more careful. She does own a formidable dog, and they don't get many extra chances.
> 
> But she was right there -- not like she lets her dog roam the neighborhood, or has the dog left in a yard all day, and it managed to get his unsupervised butt out to go after you. She did manage to come out and get her dog under control.
> 
> ...


I agree- This!

My dog got away from me while I was changing from long line to leash. A lady was coming by with an ankle biter and my dog ran out. I was right behind him and there was no aggression but I am sure he scared the lady half to death for which I apologized sympathetically and profusely.

2 days later the animal control shows up at my house. The officer couldn't believe how well mannered Traveler was but did tell me that one more time and he will need to be muzzled forever in public even tho she understood it was his first escape in 7 years.

It's a pretty heavy burden knowing that if I slip up just one time, it's over.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I agree- This!
> 
> My dog got away from me while I was changing from long line to leash. A lady was coming by with an ankle biter and my dog ran out. I was right behind him and there was no aggression but I am sure he scared the lady half to death for which I apologized sympathetically and profusely.
> 
> ...


Well that would suck sorry! But don't dwell on what happened. One way to insure it never happens again is to double down on the basics! Control, start working on "Stay!"

Shoot for a 3 minute out of "Stay" it'll give you more control, easier to execute as a command than "Come Here."


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

this could have been a very bad attack had the op had a smaller dog or been walking with a child
please to the op do report it to whatever animal control or police or sheriff is in your area


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep records of EVERYTHING. The owner of the dog should pay for your medical bills and dog bites can have major infection issues....please make sure you do everything possible to ensure that it does not become infected! 

Maybe you don't push it if it winds up not being a bad thing but if it does you sure want them to put in. They should be knocking down YOUR door offering to help right now!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Well that would suck sorry! But don't dwell on what happened. One way to insure it never happens again is to double down on the basics! Control, start working on "Stay!"
> 
> Shoot for a 3 minute out of "Stay" it'll give you more control, easier to execute as a command than "Come Here."


Thank you for saying that. You're right and that's what I do regularly. Unfortunately I have been unable to stop his fascination with other dogs. That's where the problem is. I've worked with a trainer for years and tried everything I can think of. I e collared him and he did better but I have a hard time finding willing victims so I've been unable to continue with that. He platz's on a dime so that's my emergency call. 

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Thank you for saying that. You're right and that's what I do regularly. Unfortunately I have been unable to stop his fascination with other dogs. That's where the problem is. I've worked with a trainer for years and tried everything I can think of. I e collared him and he did better but I have a hard time finding willing victims so I've been unable to continue with that. He platz's on a dime so that's my emergency call.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


OK couple of links, sounds like he already has a "dog" problem so the first one might be problematic but maybe not. First basic is the dog has to be on a loose
leash and to your side or to the rear. You can't make forward progress till that's done.

I did this with my guy "people issues" basically move on and ignore did the same thing with barking dogs, just ignore them..."nothing to see here dog!" 

When we were done his people issues were solved and ignoring other dogs was automatic! 
Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog

Assuming he can walk on a loose leash and you still have a problem, more direct approach for that issue:






This all "assume" you can find dogs for him to ignore of course.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Armband Pepper Spray Holder*



Angelina03 said:


> Thanks. But I had pepper spray, only I panicked and didn't have time to use it.


I had the same problem with a couple of attacking dogs when I first started carrying pepper spray. I'd see them rush at me and I'd be fumbling around in my pocket to find them. Too late.

Then my wife brought one home that had an arm band and the spray container is held on to it with a velcro strip. I attach it to my left arm above the elbow and use my right hand to deploy it in half a second.

It's been a life saver a couple of times since.

LF


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

Angelina03 said:


> Thanks. But I had pepper spray, only I panicked and didn't have time to use it. The dog came at us pretty quick too. I really want to get one of those sticks. I feel really bad that I panicked. If I had been able to get the pepper spray, I may have been able to stop the other dog. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Get a pepper spray holder that is an armband and where the spray attaches via velcro. It deploys in a half a second.

LF


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> My dog got away from me while I was changing from long line to leash. A lady was coming by with an ankle biter and my dog ran out. I was right behind him and there was no aggression but I am sure he scared the lady half to death for which I apologized sympathetically and profusely.
> 
> 2 days later the animal control shows up at my house. The officer couldn't believe how well mannered Traveler was but did tell me that one more time and he will need to be muzzled forever in public even tho she understood it was his first escape in 7 years.
> 
> It's a pretty heavy burden knowing that if I slip up just one time, it's over.


Wait, what? A muzzle order requires a dangerous dog designation here. That means the dog must have bitten or otherwise injured a person, dog, or livestock without any mitigating factors, or must have demonstrated a strong propensity or tendency to do so.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Not here. 2 incidents of "running at large" and inadvertently or not, scaring people is reason enough apparently. It is the perception of fear and does not have to result in physical assault. 
Lynn


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Guys the pepper spray is great and all but you have to get to it, to use it! The loose end of the leash works for it, mostly because I usually don't have Rock on a leash. 

First line of defense is to keep scanning ahead and behind, 

look for people working around cars/trucks , dog may or not be around? And if one is it's usually not gonna be a yapper!

Open garage doors my or not be there a dog there?

People in a yard may or may not be a dog cross the street to gain distance if that's an option.

And the unexpected! Door slamming open and people screaming..usually a pitt got out! Not throwing Pitts under the bus. But I saw that when walking my Boxer/Pitt mix! I was parallel to the house when the busted thru the dog! I only had time to swing "Stewie" by the leash or step in front of my puppy? And he was a monster but he wasn't getting to my dog!!! Gonna say that was an "Ambush Predator" bar none!

Anyway a walking stick is a very good alternative! You can still have the pepper spray. That was a long time ago.

I will concede that my GSD was very cool under pressure I told him to stay while "daddy" dealt with two charging dogs! He did just that..till I needed back up! If you have to deal with your dog also then life gets bit tougher! 

But that's another story.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sorry to hear this! I do hope you heal up quickly.

Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats and good job on protecting your baby. I've gotten nailed by a big dog and the thing that hurt most was the bruising, so I would apply anica and ice before you go to bed. 

Get better. 

Jelpy


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Guys the pepper spray is great and all but you have to get to it, to use it! The loose end of the leash works for it, mostly because I usually don't have Rock on a leash.
> 
> First line of defense is to keep scanning ahead and behind,
> 
> ...


Add listening to this list . Most dogs that escape have a collar with tags that makes noise .


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been run on by too many dogs to count. I have never heard tags on a collar because none of them was wearing a collar or if they were there were no tags on it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Add listening to this list . Most dogs that escape have a collar with tags that makes noise .


Good tip. In my case with the Pitt, I heard the door slam and people screaming!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Angelina03 said:


> I can't believed it happened to me (or I can because I've been fearing it)! I was walking Rocco when a Rottweiler got out of his back yard. I knew as soon as I saw it, it was going to come after Rocco. It did. I panicked and did my best to get between them, the whole time swinging Rocco around with his lease to get him away from the dog. I know I probably should have let him go to fight fair, but my fear of him getting hurt overcame me. The owner came out and finally got him (after some struggle) but I got bit in the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Talk about a freak out situation! Man that sucks! I hope your ok, Rotties can be pretty vicious. I would follow the others advice and make sure the dog is vaccinated. Other than that, unless you really got tore up, it may not be worth the lawyer fees to pursue it. If it's a problem dog report it to the authorities. 

I know where your coming from on loose dogs. We have had many around here. But people around here report them too. We see a dog catcher dang near 3 days a week and even on Sundays! It has gotten better, but it won't unless it's reported. I had a situation with a lab/pit mix and gave the guy a chance to fix his fence. After I told him his dog was loose I got a door in the face and no thanks. So next time I called the non emergency line to the police dept. and they contacted the catcher of a dangerous dog. This dog was big time dog aggressive and I don't mean the playful kind. Since then, the dog is either gone or kept indoors. I haven't seen him for a few months.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When used to ride my bike all night out in the country, I used to listen. I don't remember hearing any tags, but I did hear toenails, LOL! 

Usually they barked too. 

I avoided a section of rt. 45 for years.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Here in bc canada it is now the perception of dangerous Barking lunging jumping up a bigger dog telling another dog off verbal or physically Even down to its looks Rarely is any sort of hard evidence is used (when there is no physical damage ) mostly just someone's side of what happened
It is difficult at times to keep them leashed all the time (in the bush swimming off leah work etc) but anywere in public or near any residential area you can count on my dogs are leashed at all times See it is not what either of mine will do I don't know what the other will do


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Angelina, how's your bite wound doing? I hope it's healing okay.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Angelina, how's your bite wound doing? I hope it's healing okay.



Thank you for asking. 
It's not healing so well. Taking a long time to look better. It looks a little better in the morning, then not so good again at night. I've been to the doctor for follow up twice now. They said it can take a while, especially the foot. Also, the owner was not able to provide any records for the dog, according to animal services. I'm pretty annoyed because no one there has been able to give me a straight answer about what is going on. From what I understand, the owner got two warnings: not having vaccine records and not having the dog restrained. Seems like bull to me but I don't know what I can of about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

